# How do these trichs look? clear or cloudy?



## Stark (Mar 21, 2009)

Never had a harvest before and would like some opinions on how these look. They look mostly cloudy to me. 

Wanting to finish with a 60 cloudy 40 amber ratio.
Any idea how long till i get that ratio? 

Wanting to know 'cause i want to flush for 7 to 10 days before harvest.

Strain is a Trainwreck 6 weeks in to flower. She's in a 5g DWC.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 21, 2009)

nice pics ,,,:cool2:

look mostly cloudy to me 2 ,,just keep checking them


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

Lookin good man!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 21, 2009)

Wait untill you see a few amber, like one or two, then you'll know its really ready.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 23, 2009)

Well if it is true trainwreck then you have at least 3 weeks to go.


----------



## bigb (Mar 25, 2009)

do u really need to flush for 7-10 days. hydros only suppose to be for 1- 3 days max i thought i could be wrong


----------



## tcbud (Mar 25, 2009)

trainwreck is a sativa dominant strain, I have a trainwreck cross going now..... Caboose .....sativas take longer to mature than the indica variety.  It could take up to 12 weeks in flower to finish.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Mar 26, 2009)

Clear as the blue sky, my friend.


Be patient, you  got to cook em longer


----------



## Stark (Mar 26, 2009)

My wife wanted to try it so we took a small sample. It's a serious up high right now. A couple hits and you get that '' fidgety, got to get up and do something'' type of high. Wife likes it a lot. She wants me to harvest this weekend. Told her i'll think about it.


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 26, 2009)

Stark said:
			
		

> Never had a harvest before and would like some opinions on how these look. They look mostly cloudy to me.
> 
> Wanting to finish with a 60 cloudy 40 amber ratio.
> Any idea how long till i get that ratio?
> ...



to my knowledge TW is a 8-9 week strain. those thrichs look totally clear!!
for the ratio you want you might have to go 9-10 weeks. but be patient watch the trichs and your gonna have some killer smoke. its amazing what an extra week can do for potency :hubba: enjoy the TW its some great smoke!! just curious did you get it as a clone or seeds because the seeds are different from the real cut. not sure on the seeds but the clone only is killer


----------



## Stark (Mar 26, 2009)

It was a clone from a clone off a really nice mother. Got it from and old hippy in southern Oregon. He said it was a Trainwreck, who am i to question.


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 26, 2009)

Stark said:
			
		

> It was a clone from a clone off a really nice mother. Got it from and old hippy in southern Oregon. He said it was a Trainwreck, who am i to question.


it dont really matter if its a clone of a clone of a clone
but your in the rite area to were you probably do have the real arcata Train Wreck cut its a 8-9 week flower. and you will be very happy with it :hubba: if you have some full plant pics i can tell you if its the real deal  
i know Green House seeds TW is Bull LOL so if you got the pics post em
peace D-9


----------



## Stark (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is a pic of her.


----------



## mrspliffy (Mar 27, 2009)

hey bro shes looking real good.ya done a great job,no yellowing leaves.i like plants that resemble a bush as opposed to tall spindly momma's.grat job let me know how she smokeslooks like a heavy yeilder 2 oz maybe let me know


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Mar 27, 2009)

How big of a pot is that in? That's a nice size, I'd like my plants to look like that..


----------



## Stark (Mar 27, 2009)

She's in a 5 gallon bucket...DWC. That's a 32" x 32" room and she touches all four sides. She's 29" tall from top of bucket. She was a foot tall when put into flower. 

I didn't do any training to her. Just let her grow and she became the bush you see.

Won't chop her all down. Going to re-veg her. I think she will make a good mom.


----------



## naturalhi (Mar 27, 2009)

When to harvest is a matter of taste, an early harvest 8-9 weeks "if you will" while CBD's are dominant will give more of a 'head' stone. 10-12 weeks when the trics change to gold and the CBD's have changed to CBN's there's more of a body stone, which folks with muscle pain look for!>)

My point is, it's all good, but adjustable to each taste!>P


----------



## Vegs (Mar 28, 2009)

I know this is too late for the most part and I do love the clear trichs!  Those pics look clear as a bell my friend. BTW - Great looking plant!


----------

